# Goodlife Fitness / DND Corporate rates



## 54/102 CEF (25 Oct 2010)

Anyone out there know how to take advantage of the DND/Goodlife rate?


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Oct 2010)

Try this link:  http://www.dndgoodlife.ca/


----------



## 54/102 CEF (27 Oct 2010)

Thank you!


----------

